# Correct Radiator for a 65, 389, Tri Power?



## KINGARTHURV1 (May 19, 2008)

I am looking for information regarding the correct radiator for a 1965, 389 Tri Power as related to the filler neck position.

I need a new radiator for my numbers matching car and want to make sure I get the proper one.

My car currently has a right side (Passenger side) radiator. The Year One catalog states that the tri power radiator should have a left side (DRIVER SIDE) filler neck. The Year one catalog has had errors in the past related to the fan guard, for this year and motor configuration, so I am looking for confirmation on the proper configuration.

I have asked numerous "Experts” and have numerous answers.

I have reviewed the information the GM shop manual and it does not provide information related to the actual position of the filler neck.

Can anyone tell me where I can get a definitive answer to this question?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
I have a `65 Tri-Power car as well. The upper hose is on the right (passanger) side. Mine has the fan shroud, but not the guard on top. I was told they had either the guard or the shroud. Also it was replaced before I got the car with a 4 row, but the 3 row is correct for a non-A/C car I believe. The Parts Place shows the radiator you need, give them a call they are awesome. I`m not sure if mine is 100% correct, but sept for the 4 row, so if anyone else could chime in to say one way or the other, it would be great.
http://thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=6&YearList=1965


----------



## KINGARTHURV1 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick reply! 

I live very near Year one and they do have the Radiator with the right side filler neck available, it is just the question regarding the correctness of their catalog in stating that the left side filler neck is the correct one.

Do you have any idea where I can get the factory specifications that would show the correct configuration?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would call The Parts Place Inc. dot com through that link I posted above, they will tell you which is correct for your car. I see they list 3 and 4 row with filler necks on both the left and the right, with and without A/C and auto trans.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My Factory tripower '65 has the original (recored twice) 4-row Harrison Radiator. ALL tripower cars came through with a 4 row radiator originally. 3 row was not offered with the 3x2 setup. The filler neck is on the top tank, fairly close to the middle. I forget which side it's closer to: I'll have to look! It's not a cross flow radiator, which have filler necks on either side. The Upper hose is on the passenger side of the car, and the core support is wider to accomodate the thick lower tank.


----------



## KINGARTHURV1 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, 

I called and they cannot give me any information regarding which of the options should be used. They have both configurations but no information on how to determine which is proper for my car..........

Same issue I have run into before. Hopefully some one will read my request and shed some light on the solution.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee's radiator appears to have the correct filler location for a 65 3X2 setup, I purchased a guard from Ames Performance for the top of my 66 radiator and their catalog states the Fan Guard (P146Y) is for years 64 - 67 (except 65 tri-power) which uses Fan Guard (P147)

P146Y has the filler cap located a few inches toward the drivers side while the P147 is toward the passengers side.

This information is on page 197 of the Ames Catalog which you can download  here.


----------



## KINGARTHURV1 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Guys, 

The car had a passenger side filler neck when I purchased it and after looking a quite a few 65 "High Dollar" restorations for sale on the net, I am convinced that the one in the cat is correct. It is a bit frustrating that I cannot find any GM documentation stating the original specifications for this power plant configuration.

Thanks for you time in responding to my request!!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

How good are the Harrison radiators ? For example, how does an older 4 row Harrison compare to a new aluminum 2, 3 or 4 row ? I have a 4 row in my car, so I guess it is a period correct one as I have a 65' tripower. Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Are you a member of the GTOAA? ( GTO Association of America ) it sounds like you are doing a concours judging type restoration. Other than AACA, the POCI ( Pontiac, Oakland, and GMC Truck owners and enthusiasts - we invite you to join! - PONTIAC OAKLAND CLUB INTERNATIONAL (POCI) )
would be the only ones having concours judging that would be that ticky about the radiator cap. I belong to GTOAA and they also cover LeMans/Tempest. GTOAA has restoration experts (usually do restorations for concours judging) who are only a phone call or email away from the members with questions. Yes, there are many guys here who can give you correct advice, some like me who have no idea, so it behooves you to be able to talk with the club judges and resto experts. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

If the build was a high point restoration, one would have the original 4 core radiator properly rebuilt, typically this requires a new core. If original Harrison radiator was gone, a correct one would need to be tracked down. Original Harrison tanks were brass, core is copper. the Chinese cornered the market on spun copper in the early 00's & copper went through the roof. Since that time scrap copper has gone way down, but not the price of replacement copper radiator cores. 

Anything else than a high point restoration, typically better off to box up the original radiator, & purchase a proper fitting wide tube alum radiator. ESP if the intent with a '64-67 is to go with a much larger engine. Early cars were avail with 15 1/2" deep core supports & radiators, as well as 17" deep core supports with matching radiator. On a modified build, a 17" deep core support matching alum radiator & a minimum of factory radiator shroud, hd clutch 7 blade factory fan, shroud close out "leathers", AC diameter pulleys & correct cast iron impeller water pump.


----------

